# Hysterically funny Amazon Reviews



## AprilT (Oct 25, 2015)

Got this link from someone else almost passed on reading, glad i didnt. Funny to me I thought it might be too funny to not share 


http://www.amazon.com/Hutzler-571-Banana-Slicer/product-reviews/B0047E0EII


----------



## Misty (Oct 25, 2015)

Absolutely Hilarious, April, and Thanks for posting it. Loved all the different ways the felon used to get the better of the banana, and other reviewers were pretty funny too! :lol:


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 26, 2015)

:lofl:


----------

